# Keystone beef walmart special price $6.98 a can (Act quick)



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Not sure if there is a mistake or not.. in-store it is over $9 a can.. online it is $6.98

my wife was in the store and I just bought 10 cans online for pick up after 6 PM


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Looks like good stuff and is only available sporadically in our stores. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For those with families not as large walmart has a good selection of chicken, pulled pork, beef and corned beef in 12 ounce cans from $2+ for chicken to $3+ for the others.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Just picked up a Keystone chicken expiring 2027 for the $7+ price- the beef was $9+ but all out. It's larger than I would probably open but great for bartering- thanks again!


----------



## ItsJustMe (Dec 12, 2020)

Was in local Wmt a few days ago. I always look for the Keystone meat products and usually it is in very scant supply. This time, it was on the very top shelf with a sign that said, "Please ask for assistance for items on this shelf." All they had was the beef and not much of that and to find someone who would find a ladder-thing -- nah. Passed. But it seemed like a way to discourage you from buying it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Walmart caught their mistake


----------

